# cougar hunting



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you know someone who would be willing to guide me for a cougar? If you do shoot me a PM. I can and will pay. Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will talk to a friend tonight and possibly get back to you. He loves the sport a lot! Do you have a tag yet? What area?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a depradation tag, and I missed one lase weekend up in the morgan area.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I would also be interested in this...and am willing to pay anyone that would take me and my son out. PM me if interested


----------

